# QAD HDX Help!



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just recently bought a QAD Hdx from a well known archery shop in Houston. It shot great at their range however when I got it home I noticed some contact between my fletchings and the mechanism itself. I brought it back to them, and they said my bow was out of tune, causing the issue. They retuned it there and I shot at their range and didn't notice anything. Today was the first day I've been able to shoot at home and I am now noticing some flight fletching contact on the mechanism again. Is this normal? Also not every shot rubs, just every 2-3 shots.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

one more


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Sending you a PM with a guy's number to call. He is up in Spring and works on bows out of his house. When he gets through tuning your bow, it will be punching bullet holes through paper.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Prolly 2 late but if those marks are your contact, turn the nock. Cock vane should point out 90 degrees


----------

